# Honey Bear breeders...(Potos flavus)



## smacaulay (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondeing if anyone could point me in the direction of a good kinkajou breeder? Iv looked through ad's on google, but i guess on here people who would know, would know if the breeders quality or not.

Any info appreciated.

Regards,

Simon.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

drop roary and nerys at TSKA a message. they often have them on the books and last time a i checked they wanted 2k for a pair. so buy them, and youcould give me one forpassing on the info! seriosuly though, these are my all time fave "one day in the future i WILL have some" animals. good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## smacaulay (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks for the info. Have pmd him. Hopefully good news will follow. Lmaoo I'll give you a pic if I fall lucky. 

Si


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

will tell him he has pm, he doesn't always check them very often!

Kinks, at the moment, i am pretty sure we do not have any actively for sale, however we do have several clients with adult pairs or groups, and hope to be able to offer some for sale this coming season. there may be a waiting list in operation, i already have people who want to pre-book / pre-pay holding deposits, for this years youngsters.

hth

Nerys


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

oooooooh my OH would love one of these. pretty sure he'd sell me, our daughter and the dog for one!!!! 

seriously tho, would be very interested if any about.


----------



## smacaulay (Mar 2, 2008)

Nerys said:


> will tell him he has pm, he doesn't always check them very often!
> 
> Kinks, at the moment, i am pretty sure we do not have any actively for sale, however we do have several clients with adult pairs or groups, and hope to be able to offer some for sale this coming season. there may be a waiting list in operation, i already have people who want to pre-book / pre-pay holding deposits, for this years youngsters.
> 
> ...


 
HI thanks for the reply,

Yeah! if you get any information on upcoming litters i would love to put my name down. Is it best if i pm you every know and again to check in or will you get in contact with me?

Regards,

Simon


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

are they still DWA?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

no they arnt no more


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

that explains the sudden interest in them then...lol..


----------



## georgetilepox (Mar 15, 2009)

i was just bringin up old posts my petshop has a healthy juivenile foe 150 quid


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

surely thats wrong £150! must be stuffed lol a real ones gona cost you more than a grand at least
stu


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

a kinkajou for £150.............? whats the catch??


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> a kinkajou for £150.............? whats the catch??


its actually an overgrown gerbil..


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2::lol2: I was hoping for a really badass kinkyjew that steals your money as soon as you leave the shop and takes it back to the shop owner :lol2:


Daleos89 said:


> its actually an overgrown gerbil..


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

£150!!! Where is this pet shop?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2::lol2: I was hoping for a really badass kinkyjew that steals your money as soon as you leave the shop and takes it back to the shop owner :lol2:


:rotfl: My brother always calls them KinkyJew's lmao


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2::lol2: I was hoping for a really badass kinkyjew that steals your money as soon as you leave the shop and takes it back to the shop owner :lol2:






LoveForLizards said:


> :rotfl: My brother always calls them KinkyJew's lmao


anyone who calls them KinkyJEws is ignorant....everyone knows they'r muslim


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> anyone who calls them KinkyJEws is ignorant....everyone knows they'r muslim


 But jews can be kinky too!! :gasp:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

can be but generally they aint all that kinky lol


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Did I just read right, your going to get a bear???!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Not bears as youd expect, they're more of a midget bear with a handle:


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

ahh they are gorgeours :flrt:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

i can deff recomend nerys and rory for kinks!! they will go out of there way for you and deff deliver!!!!!

Jon


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> i can deff recomend nerys and rory for kinks!! they will go out of there way for you and deff deliver!!!!!
> 
> Jon


 
spill!!:whistling2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

I WISH!!!! nothing to spill matey, they have found every animal we have enquiered about even if it takes months!!! best people i know for exotics!!!

Jon


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> I WISH!!!! nothing to spill matey, they have found every animal we have enquiered about even if it takes months!!! best people i know for exotics!!!
> 
> Jon


Haha ooo i thought you was hinting that you'd got a Kink!!! I was going to say i'l be round in 5! :whistling2: Cant agree more on the exotic part though, I'm always bugging Nerys with questions!


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

How cute are those! Never seen one before :mf_dribble:

:flrt:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Haha ooo i thought you was hinting that you'd got a Kink!!! I was going to say i'l be round in 5! :whistling2: Cant agree more on the exotic part though, I'm always bugging Nerys with questions!


 
he has now!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

scotshop said:


> he has now!


He get the male?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

nope..

as with all people on my waiting lists, if the species they are after becomes available to me, said species does not even get offered out to general buyers.. said species gets offered straight to the people i know want it!

we have many waiting lists for many things... i'm slowly working my way down them!

the male is still available... and i may also now have another pair available...

:flrt:

N


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

MViper said:


> How cute are those! Never seen one before :mf_dribble:
> 
> :flrt:


 
I feel very ignorant! I have never seen/ heard of them? What are their requirements just as a matter of interest? Dietary requirements too?

Must clarify... much as they look amazing, I dont want one... just curious!! (and lazy)


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they come from the same family as Raccoons and Coatimundis, they belong to the family Procyonidae, which in turn places them within the Carnivores.

despite this, and although technically an omnivore, the Kinakjou is mainly a fruit eater, although as Jodie (scotsshop) will tell you, you can get them eating all sorts of other things!!!

They are native to central and south america, where they live in the rain forests, they are aboreal, and in the wild, very nocutrnal. In captivity they can change their day cycle around to fit in more with their pet peoples tho!

they have a prehensile tail which they use to great effect, they can hang just from the tail upside down whilst eating. the tail is also used as a counter balence when they are belting about in the branches 

they have a 5 inch tongue too!!!! which they use to good effect gathering fruits and nectar 

this is a good link for kink info, i know Jodie speaks to these guys all the time about kink diet and behaviour and other fascinating bits and pieces 

Kinkajou

hth



Nerys


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

what is a honey bear
:flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

read through the whole post and you'll find out!!


----------

